# Dirt 2 - Savegames migrieren



## jokergermany (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich zocke momentan auf meinem Laptop und mein Vater auf seinem Rechner.

Ich würde gerne mein Speicherstand in den Rechner meines Vaters migrieren.
Also so, dass ich auch auf seinen Rechner weiterzocken kann, aber er auch seins weiterspielen kann.

Dieser Hyroglyphen-Savegameordner hilft mir leider nicht weiter...


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2009)

Nur als kleiner Hinweis an dich. Außerhalb des Marktplatzes werden hier keine Threads gepusht. 

Zudem solltest du dich mal gedulden. Nur, weil mal einen halben Tag niemand geantwortet hat, bedeutet dies nicht, dass dir keiner helfen will oder kann.


----------



## blade333 (28. Dezember 2009)

....habe ähnliches problem. möchte meine alten spielstände wiederherstellen da ich von vista auf win 7 umgestiegen bin. habe hier eine anleitung gefunden, die aber bei mir nicht funktioniert.

[Sammelthread] Colin McRae: DiRT 2 - Seite 37 - Forum de Luxx

1. Copied my corrupt My Games\DiRT 2 folder to a safe place.
2. Started the game and created a new profile, overwriting the corrupt one. Watched intro (yawn).
3. Quit the game and created a backup of the new, clean My Games\DiRT 2 folder.
4. Copied all my original PB... folders back to the newly created My Games\DiRT 2 folder. Ran the game, which didn't complain about any corruption. So far so good, but the game is still at the beginning.
5. Copied half of the files from my Autosave0 folder to My Games\DiRT 2. Ran the game to check for corruption. If everything was OK, I copied in half of the remaining files and so on. If there were problems, I restored the clean data files created at step 3. The idea was just to go through a process of elimination to find the bad file.
6. In my case, only the file NXDSMWW was corrupt. All the others were fine.
7. By this stage, all of my original save data were back in My Games\DiRT 2 except for the NXDSMWW file. All my single player data was restored (tracks, cars, achievements etc.) and my multiplayer level was intact.

hoffe jemand hat einen besseren vorschlag.


----------



## push@max (12. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter.


----------



## shyne (4. März 2010)

so viel feedback von den fragenden


----------



## Gateway (22. April 2010)

Ist der oben beschriebene Weg immer noch die einzige Lösung?
Kannja nicht sein das das so kompliziert ist.


----------



## Own3r (25. April 2010)

Altes Savegame in My Games\DiRT 2 kopieren und fertig! Bei mir hat es so funktioniert. Man kann auch ein neues Profil anlegen und das alte drüberbügeln.


----------



## Gateway (29. April 2010)

So einfach jetzt?
Ich konnte die Spiele vom Rechner am Laptop nicht starten mit der vorgehensweise.
Mal sehen ob das jetzt geht.


----------



## Galford (30. April 2010)

Also bei mir ging es nur, wenn ich es so gemacht habe:

"try copying the live profile together with the savegame. try this:

copy from your laptop (or PC) to your pc:
C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\Microsoft\XLive
C:\Users\<username>\Documents\My Games\DiRT2"

Export/Import savegame - Codemasters Forums


Je nach Spiel (Batman: AA) muss man auch kopieren:
C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\Microsoft\GFWLive

Bei Dirt 2 müsste aber reichen die beiden Oberen zu kopieren.


----------



## Gateway (30. April 2010)

Der "Username" ist aber auf dem Laptop ein anderer als auf dem PC, führt das zu Problemen?


----------



## push@max (30. April 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Altes Savegame in My Games\DiRT 2 kopieren und fertig! Bei mir hat es so funktioniert. Man kann auch ein neues Profil anlegen und das alte drüberbügeln.



So einfach hat das bei mir nicht funktioniert.

Mit keiner Lösung konnte ich die SaveGames retten...da hieß es einfach *Neuanfang*


----------



## Gateway (30. April 2010)

Genau das ist das Problem. Ich will ja nicht jedesmal wenn ich das System neu mache bei Dirt neu beginnen.


----------



## push@max (13. Juni 2010)

Ich stehe jetzt erneut vor dem Problem mit den Savegames bei DIRT 2.

Hat zwischenzeitlich jemand einen Weg gefunden, die Savegames zu sichern?


----------



## Lyran (20. Juni 2010)

Ich pushe das hier mal, da ich vor dem gleichen Problem stehe. Habe sowohl XLive als auch DiRT2 Savegames gesichert und im neu installierten BS eingefügt. Lädt sich aber tot wenn ich in Dirt gefragt werde ob ich mich in ein Profil einloggen will.


----------



## push@max (20. Juni 2010)

Ich habe weiter nach einer Lösung gesucht...bislang ohne Erfolg.

Habe bereits einige Ansätze ausprobiert, nichts hat funktioniert.

Es muss doch irgendeine Möglichkeit geben, das Spiel ist auch nicht mal so eben durchgezockt.


----------



## Own3r (20. Juni 2010)

Am besten du probierst es mal so:

Du startest das Spiel, erstellst ein neues Profil -> fährst die ersten Rennen, dann Spiel beenden-> dann nimmst du deine alten Savergamedateien und fügst sie in das Verzeichnis ein (My Games/DiRT2), bis auf die Datei NXDSMWW! Dann sollte es klappen, wenn nicht hast du keine Chance mehr und musst neu anfangen .


----------



## Lyran (21. Juni 2010)

Wollte grade ein neues Profil erstellen, kann aber keinen Namen eingeben -.- Es passiert einfach nichts wenn ich Enter drücke um den Vor- bzw Nachnamen zu ändern. Die anderen Angaben wie zB Geschlecht kann ich ohne weiteres ändern. Ich will nicht Player One heißen


----------



## Own3r (21. Juni 2010)

Du hast bestimmt ein Lenkrad angeschlossen !

Installiere den Patch und das Problem (soll) weg sein. Du kannst natürlich auch erst das Lenkrad entfernen -> Namen ändern -> Lenkrad wieder rein


----------



## Lyran (21. Juni 2010)

Leider weder Lenkrad, noch Gamepad angeschlossen, nur G15 + G5. Patch ist bereits installiert. So langsam weiß ich mit dem blöden Spiel nicht mehr weiter..


----------



## Own3r (21. Juni 2010)

Dann weiß ich auch nicht...vll. mal kompletten My Games Ordner löschen?


----------



## Lyran (21. Juni 2010)

Schade.. mir fällt aber auch nichts mehr ein. Das Spiel wird erstmal in der Ecke landen, keine Lust jedes Mal neu anzufangen


----------



## timmy2000 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit den Savegames. Alle Daten von meinem alten XP-PC auf meinen neuen WIN7 (64 bit) kopiert. Aber kein Erfolg. Bei Grid hat es funktioniert aber nicht bei Dirt2. Immer wieder hat Dirt2 von vorne angefangen. 

Dann habe ich die Anleitung bei Codemasters gefunden.
Profil zerstört, Backup, auf anderen PC übertragen - Codemasters Forums

Mit dem Backup Script für XP wurden die Daten auf meinem Stick gespeichert und mit dem 
Restore Script für WIN7 wurden die Daten auf meinem neuen WIN7 PC zurückgespeichert. Hat bei mir ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Jetz kann ich weiterspielen wo ich auf meinem alten PC aufgehört habe und muß nicht vorne wieder anfangen.


----------

